# [A] Suchen Elemental Schamanen für Challenge Mode Topzeiten



## AndyBrandi (7. Juli 2013)

(_Allianz_) Ein Team aus erfahrenen CM-Spielern aus dem Top30-Bereich sucht dringend einen *außergewöhnlichen Elemental-Schamanen*, um mit einem exotischen Klassen-Setup Bestzeiten im Herausforderungsmodus zu erreichen.

Was du benötigst:


überdurchschnittliche spielerische Fähigkeiten
Ingenieurskunst für Nitro-Boots und Gleiter
wenigstens 1x pro Woche abends (oder tagsüber am Wochenende) ein paar Stunden Zeit
Geduld und Gelassenheit
Gerne könnt Ihr euch auch einen Schamanen auf unserem Server hochleveln, wir würden euch natürlich mit so viel Gold wie nötig unterstützen.

Bei Interesse bitte unter folgendem BattleTag melden: Raslyk#1969 . Danke!


----------



## raptor14 (8. Juli 2013)

Falsches Forum ...


----------



## AndyBrandi (8. Juli 2013)

> Dieses Forum ist für alle gedacht, die außerhalb des LFG und LFR-Tools auf der *Suche nach Mitspielern* zum Questen, *Instanzen aushebeln und Raiden* oder für einen Neuanfang sind. Hier dürft ihr nach Gleichgesinnten suchen.



Da wir offensichtlich auf der Suche nach einem Mitspieler sind, bin ich mir nicht sicher, wo das Problem liegt. Das Gildenforum ist ja auch nicht wirklich passend, da wir keine Gilde sind und meistens über Cross-Realm spielen. Da ich hier neu bin, lasse ich mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren. Welches Forum wäre denn das richtige?


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Juli 2013)

Ist hier schon richtig


----------



## raptor14 (9. Juli 2013)

ok, dann lass es mich anders formulieren: deine Anfrage wird hier wohl nicht viele Interessenten finden ;-)


----------



## AndyBrandi (9. Juli 2013)

Das kann natürlich sein. Aber man darf ja nichts unversucht lassen...


----------



## AndyBrandi (18. Juli 2013)

Immer noch aktuell!


----------

